# 01324 ALL WHEEL DRIVE CONTROL MODULE



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi
My ABS Light is on and I scanned today hoping/expecting to change a wheel sensor.

01324 ALL wheel drive control module sounds expensive but vague.

Any ideas?

Ta
Louis


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

ldare2000 said:


> Hi
> My ABS Light is on and I scanned today hoping/expecting to change a wheel sensor.
> 
> 01324 ALL wheel drive control module sounds expensive but vague.
> ...


Hi - if your car is a Quattro it could be the Haldex control module which manages the all wheel drive. Theyre susceptible to water ingress sadly due to their positioning under the car.

MIne is in for repair shortly. A trip to the Dealers will cost you around £1200 to get a fix, an independent between 200 to 350. The control unit will need to be sent away most likely for repair, but this puts the car out of action as long as its away for fixing so no driving in between.

Or so Im told.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Louis, Check the electrical plug/socket at Haldex, & Earth strap from Haldex to chassis known to corrode away.
Check Fuse No.31.
Hoggy.


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Mate
If it's underneath would I need to put on a ramp to inspect?
Ta


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ldare2000 said:


> Hi Mate
> If it's underneath would I need to put on a ramp to inspect?
> Ta


Hi, A ramp/lift would be best, but you will certainly have to raise the car & use axle stands to be safe.
Hoggy.


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi
Ah fab, there's somewhere nearby that does abs and clusters so if needs be may get both done in one painful hit.

Thanks 
Louis


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have checked the fuses but all seem OK. When I start her up the light isn't on, I drive down my drive at less than 10mph and the light stays off. Once I pull onto the road and exceed 10mph the light comes on.

I've got it booked in Monday for a service so they will check the grounding belt then for me but am worried its a module repair and a week without the car.

Thanks 
Louis


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

never heard of anyone having a haldex module repaired,
mine went so i bought a used one off ebay £100 , working fine,


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

They're Gen 1 Haldex and as far as I know no-one can repair them. I bought mine from ebay for £90.
There's 2 different types for the TT mk1 with different oil seal shapes but I think they both interchangeable


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

TTorBust said:


> They're Gen 1 Haldex and as far as I know no-one can repair them. I bought mine from ebay for £90.
> There's 2 different types for the TT mk1 with different oil seal shapes but I think they both interchangeable


yes they are interchangable you just have to use either o-ring's or the metal gasket,


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

I assumed it would be coded. £90 is cheaper than what I have seen a re con.


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> TTorBust said:
> 
> 
> > They're Gen 1 Haldex and as far as I know no-one can repair them. I bought mine from ebay for £90.
> ...


Do I order one off ebay and then get a new gasket too?


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

I've ordered one for £90 Inc postage and a new gasket for £15. Hopefully done the right thing.


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi
I took my TT to the local garage today for a service and asked them to check the grounding strap. When I collected it they looked puzzled saying the control unit was unplugged and did I know why? I am going back tomorrow and they are going to plug it back in and see what happens.

What reason would someone disconnect it? What do you hide? They are worried we might discover the rear diff is knackered. As I have a warning light on anyway what is the benefit of unplugging and forcing FWD? Would it not have been easier to pull the fuse??

Ta
Louis


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Plugged back in...
All works??

If it's OK I am going to start a new thread shortly as many of my issues seem to now be related.

Thanks


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

ldare2000 said:


> Plugged back in...
> All works??
> 
> If it's OK I am going to start a new thread shortly as many of my issues seem to now be related.
> ...


maybe your haldex had been changed and whoever did it never plugged the connector in properly,


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> ldare2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Plugged back in...
> ...


That's the garage's conclusion. They took on a test run and couldn't get it to make and grinding noises etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ldare2000 said:


> Plugged back in...
> All works??
> 
> If it's OK I am going to start a new thread shortly as many of my issues seem to now be related.
> ...


Hi, Drive it slowly in reverse in a circle, any clunking/grinding noises?
Hoggy.


----------



## ldare2000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> ldare2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Plugged back in...
> ...


I tried a few ways and it's not grinding. A lorry caught me earlier whilst stationary so it's not all good luck for me this week


----------

